# Nightcrawler



## Uncle Acid (Sep 18, 2014)

I couldn't find a thread for this film, but I cannot be the only one who's looking forward to this film? As usual I don't know shit about what it's about, but I know that the poster is fucking amazing and reeks of 80's neo-noir, so I've got huge expectations for this film.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2014)

Nightcrawler was pretty sweet dude.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 18, 2014)

I like JG lately and the trailer looks solid. Will most likely wait for it on dvd though. Not enough in the trailer to get me excited.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 23, 2014)

I can't believe there's not more fuzz about this to be honest. Same goes with The Guest. They're both masterpieces of modern cinema. I know that so very well.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 4, 2014)

When I saw the movie poster at the theater I was expecting this movie to be about a comic book character or something but according to the trailer its something completely different.

[YOUTUBE]1lEdwqwOttg[/YOUTUBE]

It still looks promising and interesting though. I'm excited for the release.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 4, 2014)

Gyllenhaal has been on a role lately. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 8, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Gyllenhaal has been on a role lately. Looking forward to this one.



Hell yeah. I loved him in Prisoners.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 12, 2014)

I might go see this if I have the time.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2014)

Not quite what I expected but it was still a pretty enjoyable movie and Gyllenhaal was great here.

4/5


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 2, 2014)

Jake's magnum opus

Expect him to show up oded in a hotel bathroom


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm so looking forward to this film. It's gonna be massive. Shame it doesn't get set up at the cinemas over here, though. Would've loved seeing this at the cinema.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 2, 2014)

Loved it. Terrifyingly good.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Surprisingly funny at times, in a black comedy sort of way.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 3, 2014)

If Jake doesn't win an award (mainly an Oscar) then I don't know what convincing acting is.

Great directing in this movie and even better screenwriting. I recommend it for everybody especially if you love Drive


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 4, 2014)

This guy is my new hero.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2014)

You guys know how to talk without saying anything descriptive about what the fuck this is lol


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 19, 2014)

There's a big picture of the awesome poster in the OP. What more do you need? I don't know more than that myself, and I sure as hell don't need to know moe before I get to watch it.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 19, 2014)

I heard this was good so I checked it out yesterday and I wasn't disappointed.  I found myself enjoying a lot of things about this film but the thing I enjoyed most was the success of the protagonist.  This character was despicable but he was also driven, perceptive, and intelligent. I found myself rooting for him because even though his actions were deplorable he wouldn't be able to succeed without the preexisting immoral system in place.  Why should he respect humanity when the news industry doesn't?  Superb performance by Gyllenhaal.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 20, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> You guys know how to talk without saying anything descriptive about what the fuck this is lol



Well its not like there's anything in the movie you wouldn't already see coming from the trailers. Its pretty straightforward, JG is a total manipulative sociopath


----------



## アストロ (Dec 5, 2014)

It's a film with an awesome screenplay and really put together. I'm really digging Jake's acting and performance in this one. But I'm actually not enamored as other people who view it and root for the main character. Altogether i appreciate it as a film, but i don't go support the idea and premise of what this protagonist's goals are as the movie progresses. They're a lot of thrills, suspense, and adrenaline which i do enjoy as i watch this movie,  but i'm glad it goes to the core ethics of what should be done under those circumstances.


----------



## WT (Dec 5, 2014)

He was a deranged psychopath and all the reason why I loved his character.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2014)

Its a cool movie. Jake Gyllenhaal's performance carries and overshadows the whole movie. He'll probably get an oscar for this.


----------



## Slice (Dec 7, 2014)

The only thing i hated was the way the second trailer was cut. It gave away most of the movie. Such terrible marketing.



WT said:


> He was a deranged psychopath and all the reason why I loved his character.



Absolutely.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Its a cool movie. Jake Gyllenhaal's performance carries and overshadows the whole movie. He'll probably get an oscar for this.



He wont.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2014)

Don't sleep on Nightcrawler Slice.  It was a really good film.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2014)

Indeed.


----------

